# 07/09-10 INDIAN LAKE POT~A~GOLD 2 DAY OPEN



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

IT IS THAT TIME OF YEAR AGAIN FOR A REALLY FUN 2 DAY OPEN AT INDIAN. I HAVE ALL INFO UP AND RUNNING HERE IS THE LINK TO THE WEBPAGE.
http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/IndianPOG14.html


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have pre tournament meeting up now and we are launching at 5:45 am each morning. We will fish till 3:30 day 1 and 2:30 day 2. Remember you may enter at the event with no late fee.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Results are up and Congrats to the Fry's for their win. 3,400 plus 500 Ranger cup.
http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/IndianPOG14.html
https://www.facebook.com/Ohio-Mega-Bass-Tournament-Trail-Llc-184827928212369/


----------

